# Megatron, Sheffield, May 2013



## HughieD (May 15, 2013)

Been meaning to do the Tron for some time, given it is literally at the bottom of my road. Anyhow, finally managed to visit now the water levels have dropped and the temperatures have risen. It's well photographed and here's a bit of history from wikipedia



> From Granville Square to the Don, the river is almost entirely in culverts. The Midland Railway bought the water rights to allow them to build their station over the river. The site of Pond Tilt is now occupied by the station forecourt, and the goods yard covered its dam. The owners of Pond Forge vacated their site soon after the station was built, but attempted to get compensation for loss of water power as a result of the work.
> 
> At Granville Square, a large screen prevents debris from entering the culverts. Serious flooding in 1990 led to the construction of the first screen, and it was refurbished in 2010, so that it could be continuously monitored by the Environment Agency.
> 
> The river continues below ground to the edge of the station, where it is joined underground by the Porter Brook, which emerges from its own culvert to flow beside the station car park before passing under the station from the west. The river surfaces briefly by Pond Hill, before passing under the Ponds Forge district. It flows through a huge cavern before joining the Don beside Blonk Street bridge, named after Benjamin Blonk, who was the tenant of Castle Orchards Wheel from the 1750s to the 1770s.



Visited with two non-members, DT and Kempy. Was a great first underground experience. No rats but quite a few bats. Waders are a definite as water levels are quite high in Megatron itself. I've never taken pictures in zero light conditions before and am learning the technique of light painting with torches so the accompanying pictures are definitely average compared to some of the stunning images fellow DP'ers have managed. Anyhow on with the pictures:

Failed entrance attempt here:




img9448_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Second attempt proved successfull. This is under the railway station:




img9458_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img9456_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Three tunnels run under the station, some are dry like this one:




img9460_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Popping up for air;




img9462_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...just at the back of Pond's Forge:




img9471_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice brick work as we pop back underground:




img9476_2 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Three tunnels become one again...




img9484_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...as we reach the hallowed Tron. This one's looking towards Lady's Bridge.




img9479_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

While this one concentrates on the fab brickwork:




img9485_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Tron looking back towards the station:




img9497_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And back towards Pond's forge:




img9504_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and the now famous graffitti:




img9513_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice dry section this bit:




img9516_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and some tidy arches:




img9519_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and back under the station:




img9520_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

..and out:




img9521_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Neverwillchange (May 15, 2013)

Top quality stuff !!


----------



## HughieD (May 15, 2013)

Neverwillchange said:


> Top quality stuff !!



Cheers mate!


----------



## PaulPowers (May 16, 2013)

I love Megatron, I normally end up going in two - three times a year 

Good pics


----------



## HughieD (May 17, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> I love Megatron, I normally end up going in two - three times a year
> 
> Good pics



Cheers Paul, can see why. Fantastic place. Deffo worth a re-visit...


----------



## Mickelmas (May 17, 2013)

yo Hughie image 9520.... where is that one plus I don't recognise your first shot either, mind you when I went down I foolishly went in December when it was shoulder high lol


----------



## HughieD (May 17, 2013)

Mickelmas said:


> yo Hughie image 9520.... where is that one plus I don't recognise your first shot either, mind you when I went down I foolishly went in December when it was shoulder high lol



:huh::arghh: Yer mad Mickelmas!

9520 is shortly after the Porterbrook joins the Sheaf, probably under the West end of the Station. The first is just by the depot where Granville Rd meets Queens Road.


----------



## PCWOX (May 18, 2013)

Great stuff HughieD


----------



## flyboys90 (May 18, 2013)

Amazing brickwork.


----------



## shatners (May 19, 2013)

Thats a cracking set mate, I need to get over my tsunami phobia and get down there!


----------



## HughieD (May 19, 2013)

shatners said:


> Thats a cracking set mate, I need to get over my tsunami phobia and get down there!



Up for a re-visit so give us a shout mate...


----------

